# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خواهان 2 کنکور متفاوت در 1400

## moonshine

سلام
همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....

کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
کیا شرایشون مثل منه

----------


## rozy

اره واقعا خیییلی ظلمه درحقمون من یه سری کتاب نظام قدیم میخواستم درکنار کتابای قبلیم میخواستم داشته باشم 
متاسفانه تو حتی دست دوم فروشیا هم نبود تو سایتشونم نوشته موجود نیست زنگ زدم میگم پس چاپ نمیکنید کلا میگه نه دیگه نظام قدیم اصلا چاپ نمیشه ������

----------


## Neo.Healer

دیگ کنکور ۹۸ و ۹۹ رو دو نظام کردن کافیه دیگ واقعا 
شما هم از الان خوب بخون قبولی

----------


## rozy

اره واقعا ظلمه درحقمون با این کتابای گرون دوباره نگیرن

----------


## Narvan

فکر نمیکنم دیگه نیاز باشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Aryan-

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


سلام دوست عزیز

بعنوان مشاور تحصیلی خدمتتون عرض می کنم، با توجه به اینکه سال 99 هم نظام قدیم هنوز برگزار خواهد شد خیلی بعید هست که 1400 هم اینطور باشه.

از همین الان با جدیت و پشتکار و تلاش و برنامه خوب، مطالعه رو شروع کنید و درگیر حواشی نباشید، قطعا موفق خواهید شد.

----------


## Nerd_Girl

یعنی این 11 ماه کافی نیست ؟
واقعا اگه  کسی نتونه تو این مدت قبول بشه بهتره کلا بیخیال کنکوربشه

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


همین شما سال دیگه این موقع خواهان دو کنکوره شدن سال 1401 خواهید بود
11 ماه مونده بچسب به کنکور 99 کارشو تموم کن مگه قراره چند سال عمر کنی که نصفشو میخوای در حال کنکور دادن و استرس لعنتیش تلف کنی؟
دخترم که هستی غم سربازی و ... رو هم که نداری 
والا من که 2 سال پشتش بودم داغون شدم تو میخوای تا 1400 برنامه کنکور دادن بچینی واسه خودت؟

----------


## konkoor98

یعنی واقعا شما چی میکشین که اینا به مختون خطور میکنه همین امسالم نظام قدیما درخواست شرکت تو کنکور جدید داشتن سازمان سنجش به خاطر گشاد بازی یه عده نمیاد ۱۴۰۰ دو نوع سوال بده از من به شما نصیحت اگه نظام قدیم میخوای بدی فقط همین امسال اگه فکر میکنی نمیرسی بشین نظام جدید بخون برای ۱۴۰۰

----------


## Aguila Roja

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


با توجه به انتخابی کردن کنکور 99
بعیده 1400 کنکور نظام قدیم داشته باشیم ! 
دو سال تا کنکور 1400 وقت داری خیلی خوب میتونی نظام جدید رو بخونی !

----------


## BlackRose

فک نکنم سنجش زیر بار بره دیگه  :Yahoo (21):  برا ۹۹ کلی وقت برای رتبه برتر شدن هم هست دیگه ۱۴۰۰ چرا  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Rafolin403

میدونید چیه؟ همیشه بهونه ها زیادن...
فردا حرفتون این میشه: میدونی چرا قبول نشدم؟ چون تازه یه ماه و نیم بود خونده بودم که درگیر کمپین ۱۴۰۰ شدم!!!!

اگه امسال درست نخونی... سال بعدم اوضاع همینه...
همین امسال بیخیال همه چی باش درست بخون ببین میشه یانه...
کسی که امسال نتونه حداقل ۹ ساعت بخونه چرا انتظار دارین سال بعد ۱۶ ساعته بخونید؟؟؟ بعدشم شما کنکوری ۹۹ هستید هنوز خیلی از رقیباتون حتی سمت کتاب هم نرفتن بعد شما درگیر اینید که ۱۴۰۰ دوتایی باشه یا نه؟؟؟ نتایج اون سال بعد میاد نه الاااااان! :Yahoo (77): 
اینقده کمپین زدین سازمان سنجش دیوونه شد... به خدا قبلنا اصلا ازین شوخیا نبود که دو سال باید بمونم پشت کنکور تا رتبم ۲ رقمی شه!!!
یه سال سفت میخوندن هرچی می اوردن می رفتن...!
من خودمم پول ندارم ۱۴۰۰ کتاب نظام جدید بگیرم ولی خب بهش فکرم نمیکنم میخوام همین امسال قال قضیه رو بکنم سال بعد درگیر کارای ثبت نام دانشگاهم باشم نه کمپین ۱۴۰۰!!!

----------


## M.javaddd

اگه فکر میکنی از الان تا کنکور نمیتونی رشته دلخواهت رو قبول بشی، مطمئن باش ده سال هم وقت بدن قبول نمیشی....
از الان تا کنکور ۹۹، میتونی سه بار همه دروس رو صد بزنی...اینقدر درگیر کمپین و حاشیه نباشید..

----------


## MehranWilson

دیگه بسته خداییش
97 98 99 اینارو که داری کنکور میدی
یعنی اگه خوده سنجش بگه 1400 هم کنکور نظام قدیم باشه اصن با چه رویی میخای بری؟ هر چی میخواستی بشی همین 3 سال میشدی نمیخواد اسطوره بشی

----------


## Parla11

*امیدوارم کل آموزش و پرورش تارو مار بشه که با این نظام جدید قدیم کردناشون همه رو گیج و بلاتکلیف کردن:/// کی مجبورشون کرده بود واقعا؟
ولی انصافا هنوز کنکور 99 برگزار نشده کی حوصله داشت برای 1400 مشخص کنه که فقط نظام جدید باشه|||؟*

----------


## moonshine

> یعنی واقعا شما چی میکشین که اینا به مختون خطور میکنه همین امسالم نظام قدیما درخواست شرکت تو کنکور جدید داشتن سازمان سنجش به خاطر گشاد بازی یه عده نمیاد ۱۴۰۰ دو نوع سوال بده از من به شما نصیحت اگه نظام قدیم میخوای بدی فقط همین امسال اگه فکر میکنی نمیرسی بشین نظام جدید بخون برای ۱۴۰۰


این چه طرز صحبت کردنه!! گشاد بازی چیه؟!!! اگه قرار باشه همه تو بار اولی که کنکور میدن قبول شن پس این همه پشت کنکوری از فضا اومدن؟!!! در ضمن من گفتم من کتابامو خریدم و با نظام قدیم شروع کردم و الان برام مقدور نیست نظام عوض کنم.. لطف کن با دقت بخون

----------


## moonshine

> دیگه بسته خداییش
> 97 98 99 اینارو که داری کنکور میدی
> یعنی اگه خوده سنجش بگه 1400 هم کنکور نظام قدیم باشه اصن با چه رویی میخای بری؟ هر چی میخواستی بشی همین 3 سال میشدی نمیخواد اسطوره بشی


کی گفته من از 97 دارم کنکور میدم؟!!! من 99 اولین سالیه که نظتم قدیم دارم کنکور میدم.. شما قبل از جواب دادن لطفا با دقت متن رو بخون

----------


## MehranWilson

> کی گفته من از 97 دارم کنکور میدم؟!!! من 99 اولین سالیه که نظتم قدیم دارم کنکور میدم.. شما قبل از جواب دادن لطفا با دقت متن رو بخون


خب دیگه مشکل شماست چون سال 97 دیگه رسما میشه گفت اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم بوده.. سال 98 هم که نظام قدیم گذاشتن
دیگه 2 سال نیومدی کنکور بدی یه سازمان نمیاد واسه تو کنکور بزاره

----------


## V_buqs

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه



خخخخ تو چقدر باحالی خداوکیلی  :Yahoo (4):  

هنوز جواب 98 نیومده داری میگی کنکور 1400 ظلم هست به نظام قدیما؟  :Yahoo (4):  

جمع کنین این مسخره بازیارو 

من اگه جا مسوولش بودم همین 98 رو هم نمیزاشتم کنکور نظام قدیم برگذار شه 

لطف کردن در حق بچه ها که دو نظام کردنش

بیخیال باو بخون 99 رو 

چندین ساله داری کتابا قدیم خودتو میخونی قبول نشدی تا حالا 
اونوقت 1 ساله میخایی نظام جدید قبول شی؟ 

اگه میخایی بگی حجم زیستشون کم شده ریاضیشون فلان شده و ... 
باید بگم بهت مباحث آبکی رو برداشتن 
کل لغات و اصطلاحات رو عوض کردن

ول کن دیگه باو 
 :Yahoo (110):

----------


## moonshine

> میدونید چیه؟ همیشه بهونه ها زیادن...
> فردا حرفتون این میشه: میدونی چرا قبول نشدم؟ چون تازه یه ماه و نیم بود خونده بودم که درگیر کمپین ۱۴۰۰ شدم!!!!
> 
> اگه امسال درست نخونی... سال بعدم اوضاع همینه...
> همین امسال بیخیال همه چی باش درست بخون ببین میشه یانه...
> کسی که امسال نتونه حداقل ۹ ساعت بخونه چرا انتظار دارین سال بعد ۱۶ ساعته بخونید؟؟؟ بعدشم شما کنکوری ۹۹ هستید هنوز خیلی از رقیباتون حتی سمت کتاب هم نرفتن بعد شما درگیر اینید که ۱۴۰۰ دوتایی باشه یا نه؟؟؟ نتایج اون سال بعد میاد نه الاااااان!
> اینقده کمپین زدین سازمان سنجش دیوونه شد... به خدا قبلنا اصلا ازین شوخیا نبود که دو سال باید بمونم پشت کنکور تا رتبم ۲ رقمی شه!!!
> یه سال سفت میخوندن هرچی می اوردن می رفتن...!
> من خودمم پول ندارم ۱۴۰۰ کتاب نظام جدید بگیرم ولی خب بهش فکرم نمیکنم میخوام همین امسال قال قضیه رو بکنم سال بعد درگیر کارای ثبت نام دانشگاهم باشم نه کمپین ۱۴۰۰!!!


شما از کجا میدونی من روزی چند ساعت درس میخونم؟ باید عرض کنم که من 99 اولین سالیه که دارم کنکور نظام قدیم میدم چون فارغ التحصیل رشته دیگه ای هستم.. و از عید با نظام قدیم شروع کردم.. حالا یه دفعه میگن میتونید نظام جدیدشرکت کنید.. برای منی که چند سال ازدرس دور بودم و با توجه به سنم خیلی برام شرایط مهمه... آره منم اگه مثل شما 18 سالم بود نگرانی نداشتم

----------


## moonshine

> خب دیگه مشکل شماست چون سال 97 دیگه رسما میشه گفت اخرین کنکور نظام قدیم بوده.. سال 98 هم که نظام قدیم گذاشتن
> دیگه 2 سال نیومدی کنکور بدی یه سازمان نمیاد واسه تو کنکور بزاره


مشکل من نیست.. مشکل نظام مضخرف آموزشیه که اونقدر مضخرفات تو درسا هست که هر 5 سال باید یه نظام عوض کنن.. درضمن شرایط من با شما بچه دبیرستانی ها فرق داره که میگی چرا 97 نیومدی کنکور بدی!!

----------


## MehranWilson

دیگه دیدیم تنبلی خودمون رو میتونیم بندازیم گردن کسی دیگه
ولی اینکه شما حتی حاضر نشدی سال 97 و 98 بری کنکور بدی دیگه این اصن بحثی جدا داره
و دیگه سازمان سنجش عمرا 1400 کنکور بزاره واسه قدیم

----------


## moonshine

> دیگه دیدیم تنبلی خودمون رو میتونیم بندازیم گردن کسی دیگه
> ولی اینکه شما حتی حاضر نشدی سال 97 و 98 بری کنکور بدی دیگه این اصن بحثی جدا داره
> و دیگه سازمان سنجش عمرا 1400 کنکور بزاره واسه قدیم


جناب دارم میگم من 97 و 98 مشغول تحصیل توی دانشگاه توی رشته ی دیگه ای بودم... برام مقدور نبود کنکور بدم
نمیدونم چرا بچه های دهه های جدید اینقدر گستاخ شدن!!

----------


## V_buqs

> مشکل من نیست.. مشکل نظام مضخرف آموزشیه که اونقدر مضخرفات تو درسا هست که هر 5 سال باید یه نظام عوض کنن.. درضمن شرایط من با شما بچه دبیرستانی ها فرق داره که میگی چرا 97 نیومدی کنکور بدی!!


اتفاقا مشکل خود شماست

وقتی قرار بود کنکور بدی دانشگاه رو نمیرفتی میشستی میخوندی همون سال های پیش که آسون تر بود نسبت به الان  :Yahoo (1): 

با نصف درصد های امسال برای پزشکی  سه چهار سال پیش میتونستی رتبه  تاپ بیاری

ولی تو نیاوردی و رفتی دانشگاه امسال اومدی بخونی که حسابی سخت و پیچیده شدن 

پس دیدی؟ تقصیر خودته 


البته بازم تو بی تقصیری  :Yahoo (4):  چون بد بزرگ کردن خیلیارو 

یادشون دادن که تو بی تقصیری ینی اگه زمین خوردی تقصیر تو نیست زمین کجه تقصیر زمینه 


مثه اون یارو تو مردان آهنین  :Yahoo (4):  دو ثانیه نگذشت وزنه رو انداخت 
گفت داور یهویی سوت زد من آماده نبودم  :Yahoo (21):  (درصورتی که خودش علامت داد سوت بزنه داور ) بعدش گفت  وگرنه رکورد جهانی روهم میزدم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (77):

----------


## MehranWilson

> جناب دارم میگم من 97 و 98 مشغول تحصیل توی دانشگاه توی رشته ی دیگه ای بودم... برام مقدور نبود کنکور بدم
> نمیدونم چرا بچه های دهه های جدید اینقدر گستاخ شدن!!


حالا اگه منظورت دهه 80 هست که بنده 70ای هستم

----------


## moonshine

> اتفاقا مشکل خود شماست
> 
> وقتی قرار بود کنکور بدی دانشگاه رو نمیرفتی میشستی میخوندی همون سال های پیش که آسون تر بود نسبت به الان 
> 
> با نصف درصد های امسال برای پزشکی  سه چهار سال پیش میتونستی رتبه  تاپ بیاری
> 
> ولی تو نیاوردی و رفتی دانشگاه امسال اومدی بخونی که حسابی سخت و پیچیده شدن 
> 
> پس دیدی؟ تقصیر خودته 
> ...


برای طرز صحبت کردنت متاسفم.. حتما به شما هم یاد ندادن همه چیز رو به هم وصل نکنی.. الان این چه ربطی به بد بزرگ کردن داشت؟!!! بی شخصیت

----------


## V_buqs

> جناب دارم میگم من 97 و 98 مشغول تحصیل توی دانشگاه توی رشته ی دیگه ای بودم... برام مقدور نبود کنکور بدم
> نمیدونم چرا بچه های دهه های جدید اینقدر گستاخ شدن!!


شما پیرمرد یا پیرزن  :Yahoo (4):  

کنکورا قدیم که خیلی آسون بود رو نتونستی بدی امسال که مفهومی شدنو چه میکنی؟ 

کنکورا قدیمی رو عین آب خوردن حلشون میکنیم باز تو کنکوری که باید بدیم میمونیم

تو اون آب خوردنارو نتونستی جواب بدی دیدی مشکل خودته؟  :Yahoo (3):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## bbehzad

> جناب دارم میگم من 97 و 98 مشغول تحصیل توی دانشگاه توی رشته ی دیگه ای بودم... برام مقدور نبود کنکور بدم
> نمیدونم چرا بچه های دهه های جدید اینقدر گستاخ شدن!!


سلام.شما چندسالتونه.اینجا بچه ها اعصاب ندارن.من میتونم کمکتون کنم

----------


## Rafolin403

> شما از کجا میدونی من روزی چند ساعت درس میخونم؟ باید عرض کنم که من 99 اولین سالیه که دارم کنکور نظام قدیم میدم چون فارغ التحصیل رشته دیگه ای هستم.. و از عید با نظام قدیم شروع کردم.. حالا یه دفعه میگن میتونید نظام جدیدشرکت کنید.. برای منی که چند سال ازدرس دور بودم و با توجه به سنم خیلی برام شرایط مهمه... آره منم اگه مثل شما 18 سالم بود نگرانی نداشتم ������


من ۱۸ ساله نیستم! متولد ۷۸ هستم مشکلات مالی هم زیاد داشتم مخصوصا واسه تهیه کتاب... قطعا یه مرفه بی درد نیستم فقط زیادی اهل گله گلایه نیستم و مجبور شدم یه سال کار کنم تا بتونم کتابایی که میخوام رو تهیه کنم اونم دست دوم...!!!

 برای شما هم قطعا راه حلای زیادی وجود داره من پارسال وقتی برای ۹۸ شروع کردم قرار بود اخرین کنکور باشه به جای اینکه گریه کنم گفتم خداروشکر پاشدم کتاب خریدم درسمو خوندم امسال دیدم باز خدا یه فرصتی نصیبم کرده بازم گفتم خداروشکر... هیچ وقت از چیزی گله نکردم!!! الان باز هم واسه کنکور ۹۹ میخونم اگه اون چیزی نشد که میخوام قطعا دوباره کار میکنم و کتاب میخرم!!!
همین تابستون وقتی همه دارن پایه رو میبندن من دارم کار میکنم تا بتونم یه ازمون ثبت نام کنم در طول سال و هزینه دو سه تا کتابی رو که میخوام دربیارم!

میتونستم مثل شما بیام اینجا بگم واااای اگه سال بعد نشد...!
تو اگه بخوای و تلاشتو بکنی و بخونی... خدا از زیر سنگم شده واست راه حل میفرسته! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## aretmis

> شما پیرمرد یا پیرزن  
> 
> کنکورا قدیم که خیلی آسون بود رو نتونستی بدی امسال که مفهومی شدنو چه میکنی؟ 
> 
> کنکورا قدیمی رو عین آب خوردن حلشون میکنیم باز تو کنکوری که باید بدیم میمونیم
> 
> تو اون آب خوردنارو نتونستی جواب بدی دیدی مشکل خودته؟



میشه تمومش کنی؟(: ممنون میشم!

----------


## V_buqs

> برای طرز صحبت کردنت متاسفم.. حتما به شما هم یاد ندادن همه چیز رو به هم وصل نکنی.. الان این چه ربطی به بد بزرگ کردن داشت؟!!! بی شخصیت


نه میخاستن این بخشو یاد بدن میرفتم گیم نت دیگه نمیرسیدم جزوه شو بخونم  :Yahoo (4):   :Yahoo (23):  

بدبزرگ کردن خیلی ربط داشت چون تو داری بقیه رو مقصر میدونی و نمیخایی بدونی تقسیر خودته . نمیرفتی دانشگاه میشستی میخوندی کنکورای گذشته آبکی بود رو میدادی و راحت قبول بودی

----------


## moonshine

> شما پیرمرد یا پیرزن  
> 
> کنکورا قدیم که خیلی آسون بود رو نتونستی بدی امسال که مفهومی شدنو چه میکنی؟ 
> 
> کنکورا قدیمی رو عین آب خوردن حلشون میکنیم باز تو کنکوری که باید بدیم میمونیم
> 
> تو اون آب خوردنارو نتونستی جواب بدی دیدی مشکل خودته؟


من رشتم ریاضی بوده و سراسری روزانه هم خوندم پس نگو نتونستی همون آسون هارو هم جواب بدی... اتفاقا جواب دادم و با رتبه خوب هم قبول شدم.. الان زیست آسون 10 سال پیش چه ربطی به بحث من داره؟؟ عادت کردید هرچی میگیم رو میچسبونید به چندتا چیز دیگه که بگید خیلی سرتون میشه

----------


## Rafolin403

امسال رو بخونید اگر رتبه تون خوب شد ولی پزشکی میخواستید و میخواستین سال بعد بازم کنکور بدین
من تو همین انجمن هستم قول میدم چندتا کتاب نظام جدید رو به عنوان هدیه خودم واستون بفرستم!
نمیگم دقیقا چندتا چون نمیدونم تا اون وقت چقد وسع مالی دارم ولی در حد توانم کمکتون میکنم

----------


## aretmis

> من رشتم ریاضی بوده و سراسری روزانه هم خوندم پس نگو نتونستی همون آسون هارو هم جواب بدی... اتفاقا جواب دادم و با رتبه خوب هم قبول شدم.. الان زیست آسون 10 سال پیش چه ربطی به بحث من داره؟؟ عادت کردید هرچی میگیم رو میچسبونید به چندتا چیز دیگه که بگید خیلی سرتون میشه



به نظرم با ایشون بحث نکن^^
چون هم نظام جدیدن چیزی درباره نظام قدیما نمیدونن 
هم زبون تند و تیزی دارن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## aretmis

> امسال رو بخونید اگر رتبه تون خوب شد ولی پزشکی میخواستید و میخواستین سال بعد بازم کنکور بدین
> من تو همین انجمن هستم قول میدم چندتا کتاب نظام جدید رو به عنوان هدیه خودم واستون بفرستم!
> نمیگم دقیقا چندتا چون نمیدونم تا اون وقت چقد وسع مالی دارم ولی در حد توانم کمکتون میکنم


نظام قدیمی؟
و میخوای 98 نظام جدید رو کنکور بدی؟!

----------


## moonshine

> امسال رو بخونید اگر رتبه تون خوب شد ولی پزشکی میخواستید و میخواستین سال بعد بازم کنکور بدین
> من تو همین انجمن هستم قول میدم چندتا کتاب نظام جدید رو به عنوان هدیه خودم واستون بفرستم!
> نمیگم دقیقا چندتا چون نمیدونم تا اون وقت چقد وسع مالی دارم ولی در حد توانم کمکتون میکنم


مرسی از شما که به جای تیکه پرونی و خوشمزه بازی مثل بعضیا تو فکر کمک کردن هستید... البته فقط بحث مالیش نیست.. ساختارا کتابا عوض شده بالاخره وفق دادن با کتابهای جدید زمان گیره

----------


## aretmis

میشه دلایلتونو بگین که چرا نظام جدید رو انتخاب کردین؟!

----------


## moonshine

> به نظرم با ایشون بحث نکن^^
> چون هم نظام جدیدن چیزی درباره نظام قدیما نمیدونن 
> هم زبون تند و تیزی دارن


آره واقعا یه بچه نهایت 19 ساله چه میفهمه از مایی که نظام قدیم هستیم و همه چیز برامون قاطی شده به هم... واقعا کمک خواستن و مطرح کردن مشکل اینجور جاها بی مورده چون نه تنها کمکی نمیکنن بلکه فقط میان تیکه میندازنن.. آقا شما نظام جدیدی برو کنکور خودتو بده.. اصلا کی از تو کمک خواست

----------


## Rafolin403

> مرسی از شما که به جای تیکه پرونی و خوشمزه بازی مثل بعضیا تو فکر کمک کردن هستید... البته فقط بحث مالیش نیست.. ساختارا کتابا عوض شده بالاخره وفق دادن با کتابهای جدید زمان گیره


خوبیِ ماها اینه که میتونیم با شرایط مختلف خودمونو وفق بدیم... ما جنوبیا تو جنوب ایران میسوزیم!!! و اسکیموها تو قطب از سرما میسوزن ولی هردو زندگی خوبی داریم!!!

هرکسی یه سری شرایط بد داره که دیگری ازش خبر نداره باید خوشحال باشید که مشکلات شما یه راه حلی دارن درسته که به سختی... ولی دارن!!! پس گله واسه چی؟؟؟
میدونید کی باید ناراحت شید؟؟؟ وقتی بگن نظام قدیما حق ندارن کنکور بدن!!!
شما یه پله از بقیه جلوترید ریاضی و فیزیکتون خوبه شیمی رو قبلا خوندید یه زیست مونده اونم میخونید و درست میشه قشنگ میتونید همین امسال رشته ی مورد نظرتون رو بیارید سال بعد هم به جای این کمپینا منتظر نتیجه ی خوب کنکورتون باشید

----------


## sina_u

شما دو راه داری
1- بشینی همون نظام قدیمو بخونی و 99 شرکت کنی
2- کتاباتو بفروشی و منبع نظام جدید بخری و نظام جدید بخونی

وگرنه باید منتظر بمونی سال بعد سنجش میخواد چه تصمیمی بگیره.
فکر کن نظام قدیم بخونی و سنجش 1400 فقط کنکور نظام جدید برگزار کنه.
اونوقت کاملا به بیراهه رفتی.

----------


## Rafolin403

> نظام قدیمی؟
> و میخوای 98 نظام جدید رو کنکور بدی؟!


نه نظام قدیمم و بازم نظام قدیم شرکت میکنم اگه نذارن نظام قدیم شرکت کنم بازم با کمال میل قبول میکنم و تلاشمو میکنم تا بهترینِ خودم باشم!!!

----------


## Rafolin403

> میشه دلایلتونو بگین که چرا نظام جدید رو انتخاب کردین؟!


وقتی به ایشون گفتم کتاب نظام جدید بهتون هدیه میدم یعنی میخرم و بهشون میدم نه که کتابای خودم رو بدم

----------


## invinciblegirl

شما نوشتین از بهار شروع کردین فکرکنم تا کنکور این زمان کافی باشه و بتونین رتبه ی خوبی بیارین
من اینو به خودمم میگم اینجا بودن و درگیر حواشی شدن بیشتر وقت و انرژیمونو میسوزوونه همین الآنم دیدین چندنفر بدون فکر هرجور خواستن صحبت کردن بدون اینکه شرایط شما رو بدونن اینجا عقل کل زیاد داره اما فقط در حد حرف وگرنه خودشون شرایطی بدتر از ما نداشتن با احترام به کاربرای عزیز من روی صحبتم با یه تعداد افراد خاصیه...
ان شاءالله همگی موفق باشیم

----------


## Django

نمیدونم چرا دوستان به خواسته شما توهین میکنند!
خواستم بگم اون موقع که شما منابع نظام قدیم تهیه میکردین , مشخص شده بود که سال 99 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه..

----------


## SARA_J

واقعا برای ادب وشخصیت یه سریابایدتاسف خورد  :Yahoo (21): 
استارترعزیز ازفروردین تا تیر99مدت کمی نیست وحداکثرتوانتوبذار . 
درضمن شما فروردین اطلاع داشتی که 99 آخرین کنکوره وخودت دوست داشتی نظام قدیم تهیه کنی  
بعدشم بچه های اینجا هیچ کمکی به شمانخواهندکرد اگرخواستاردوکنکوره شدنی خودت باید این درخواستو انجام بدی ولی به نظرم وقتتوباکمپین واعتراض و...هدرنده
موفق باشی

----------


## moonshine

> نمیدونم چرا دوستان به خواسته شما توهین میکنند!
> خواستم بگم اون موقع که شما منابع نظام قدیم تهیه میکردین , مشخص شده بود که سال 99 آخرین کنکور نظام قدیمه..


بله درسته ولی اون موقع گفتم نظام قدیما فقطططط حق شرکت توی کنکور نظام قدیم داشتن.. من هم از روی اجبار نظام قدیم گرفتم

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moonshine


سلام
همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....

کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
کیا شرایشون مثل منه


یه گروه تلگرامی تشکیل بده و اعضا زیاد کن توش و با هم اعتراض کنید*

----------


## moonshine

> واقعا برای ادب وشخصیت یه سریابایدتاسف خورد 
> استارترعزیز ازفروردین تا تیر99مدت کمی نیست وحداکثرتوانتوبذار . 
> درضمن شما فروردین اطلاع داشتی که 99 آخرین کنکوره وخودت دوست داشتی نظام قدیم تهیه کنی  
> بعدشم بچه های اینجا هیچ کمکی به شمانخواهندکرد اگرخواستاردوکنکوره شدنی خودت باید این درخواستو انجام بدی ولی به نظرم وقتتوباکمپین واعتراض و...هدرنده
> موفق باشی


درسته ولی همونطور که میدونید گفتن 99 بچه های نظام قدیم فقط باید نظام قدیم شرکت کنن.. یعنی چاره ای جز تهیه کتاب نظام قدیم برای ما وجود نداشت.. حالا یهدفعه میگن میتونید نظتم جدید شرکت کنید.. واقعا مسخرشو دراوردن.. 
ممنونم.. شما هم موفق باشید
من که دارم تلاشم رو میکنم ولی واقعا فشار و استرسی که روی منه بیشتر از بچه هایی هست که میدونن اگه امسال قبول نشن یال بعد هم با همون کتابا میتونن کنکور بدن

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

یعنی تو 1سال با تلاش زیاد نمیشه قبول شد ؟؟واقعا ترسیدم  :Yahoo (21): دوستانی که علیرغم تلاش زیاد باز هم قبول نشدید میشه از دلایلش بگید همیشه سوال بوده برام

----------


## moonshine

> یعنی تو 1سال با تلاش زیاد نمیشه قبول شد ؟؟واقعا ترسیدم دوستانی که علیرغم تلاش زیاد باز هم قبول نشدید میشه از دلایلش بگید همیشه سوال بوده برام


ا اسم منم مهتابه  
عزیزم نمیگم نمیشه قبول نشد.. برای احتیاط و اینکه همش این فکر اذیت میکنه آدمو که اگه قبول نشم باید باز برم از کتابهای جدید شروع کنم آدمو اذیت میکنه

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> ا اسم منم مهتابه ������ 
> عزیزم نمیگم نمیشه قبول نشد.. برای احتیاط و اینکه همش این فکر اذیت میکنه آدمو که اگه قبول نشم باید باز برم از کتابهای جدید شروع کنم آدمو اذیت میکنه


خوشبختم :Yahoo (1): 
شما چند ماه هم زودتر شروع کردی حتما اگه تا اخر ادامه بدی به هدفت میرسی نگران نباش

----------


## DR._.ALI

تا کی میخاین به این بازی مسخره ادامه بدین حالا 1400 هم دو کنکوره شد 1401 چی باز یه سری میان میگن اونم دو کنکوره بشه.ضمن اینکه اصلا همچین اتفاقی نمیفته چون تابستون امسال اخرین سالیه که دارن پیش دانشگاهیا رو فارغ التحصیل میکنن یعنی اگه کسی تا اخر شهریور دیپلمشو نگیره مجبوره تطبیق بده به نظام جدید در کل اصلا همچین چیزی بعیده و نظام قدیم اگه بخاد نتیجه بگیره باید سال دیگه حتما قبول شه وگرنه دیگه کنکور نظام قدیمی در کار نیس ضمن اینکه کنکور از سال 1400 داره دجار تغییر و تحول میشه و  سنجش بخاطر اعتراض یه عده نمیاد زیر بار این قضیه بره که اون سالو هم دو کنکور کنه

----------


## A.H.M

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


با خوندن این پست شما دیگه عمیقا به این حرف مولانا اعتقاد اوردم

خنک ان قماربازی که بباخت هرچه بودش / بنماند هیچش الا هوس قمار دیگر...

شما مطمئنید دارید درس میخونید و تلاش میکنید یا بقول مولانا فقط هوس قمار دیگر دارید???
بخدا الان پشت کنکورای نظام قدیم حداقل باید ارشدشونو میگرفتند نه اینکه سر یه ازمون این همه مدت بمونند و برن تو حاشیه و نخونده دنبال وقت اضافی باشند

----------


## moonshine

> با خوندن این پست شما دیگه عمیقا به این حرف مولانا اعتقاد اوردم
> 
> خنک ان قماربازی که بباخت هرچه بودش / بنماند هیچش الا هوس قمار دیگر...
> 
> شما مطمئنید دارید درس میخونید و تلاش میکنید یا بقول مولانا فقط هوس قمار دیگر دارید???
> بخدا الان پشت کنکورای نظام قدیم حداقل باید ارشدشونو میگرفتند نه اینکه سر یه ازمون این همه مدت بمونند و برن تو حاشیه و نخونده دنبال وقت اضافی باشند


شما جای شعر و شاعری راه انداختن اول مطمین شو که من چند سال پشت کنکورم یا نه.... من اسفند دقیقا قبل از عید پایان نامه ارشدم تموم شد... پس مثل شما یه پشت کنکوری نبودم

----------


## moonshine

> تا کی میخاین به این بازی مسخره ادامه بدین حالا 1400 هم دو کنکوره شد 1401 چی باز یه سری میان میگن اونم دو کنکوره بشه.ضمن اینکه اصلا همچین اتفاقی نمیفته چون تابستون امسال اخرین سالیه که دارن پیش دانشگاهیا رو فارغ التحصیل میکنن یعنی اگه کسی تا اخر شهریور دیپلمشو نگیره مجبوره تطبیق بده به نظام جدید در کل اصلا همچین چیزی بعیده و نظام قدیم اگه بخاد نتیجه بگیره باید سال دیگه حتما قبول شه وگرنه دیگه کنکور نظام قدیمی در کار نیس ضمن اینکه کنکور از سال 1400 داره دجار تغییر و تحول میشه و  سنجش بخاطر اعتراض یه عده نمیاد زیر بار این قضیه بره که اون سالو هم دو کنکور کنه


شما که نظام جدیدی لطف کن توی این بحث شرکن نکن.. این بحث به شما مربوط نیست

----------


## Mahtab sdghn

> شما جای شعر و شاعری راه انداختن اول مطمین شو که من چند سال پشت کنکورم یا نه.... من اسفند دقیقا قبل از عید پایان نامه ارشدم تموم شد... پس مثل شما یه پشت کنکوری نبودم


مهتاب جان ارشد چه رشته ای هستی؟کنکور تجربی میخوای شرکت کنی؟

----------


## DR._.ALI

> شما که نظام جدیدی لطف کن توی این بحث شرکن نکن.. این بحث به شما مربوط نیست


من خودم نظام قدیمم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## moonshine

> مهتاب جان ارشد چه رشته ای هستی؟کنکور تجربی میخوای شرکت کنی؟


ارشد آی تی عزیزم
بله.. کنکور تجربی

----------


## Lara27

من خودم دانشجو ام میرم ترم 5 
اما دلم نمیاد 99 کنکور بدم و به خاطر یک سال رشته خودمو نصفه ول کنم
از طرفی کلی هزینه کردم کتاب نظام قدیم خریدم 
میترسم بفروشمشون بعد برم جددید بخرم ببینم 1400 دو کنکور برگزار میشه :Yahoo (12):

----------


## A.H.M

> شما جای شعر و شاعری راه انداختن اول مطمین شو که من چند سال پشت کنکورم یا نه.... من اسفند دقیقا قبل از عید پایان نامه ارشدم تموم شد... پس مثل شما یه پشت کنکوری نبودم


شما که تو دانشگاه بودید و از حجم دروس خبر دارید از شما بعیده
یعنی واقعا خوندن مثلا 30 فصل زیست اینقدر وقت میخواد که شما که از بهار امسال خوندید خونده یا نخونده دنبال وقت اضافه واسه کنکور دوسال بعد میگردی???

----------


## moonshine

> من خودم دانشجو ام میرم ترم 5 
> اما دلم نمیاد 99 کنکور بدم و به خاطر یک سال رشته خودمو نصفه ول کنم
> از طرفی کلی هزینه کردم کتاب نظام قدیم خریدم 
> میترسم بفروشمشون بعد برم جددید بخرم ببینم 1400 دو کنکور برگزار میشه


واقعا هیچی معلوم نیست.. سال 97 گفتن تا 3 سال کنکور نظام قدیم هست یعنی تا 1400.. پارسال گفتن 98 آخرین ساله.. دوباره گفتن 99 آخرین ساله... واقعا نمیفهمن که مردم دارن برنامه ریزی میکنن برای درسشون.. اگه از اول به حرفی میزنن باید همون اجرا بشه.. نه اینکه شب بخوابن صبح پاشن نظرشون عوض شه

----------


## moonshine

> شما که تو دانشگاه بودید و از حجم دروس خبر دارید از شما بعیده
> یعنی واقعا خوندن مثلا 30 فصل زیست اینقدر وقت میخواد که شما که از بهار امسال خوندید خونده یا نخونده دنبال وقت اضافه واسه کنکور دوسال بعد میگردی???


بحث فقط سر خوندن نیست... برای رشته های تاپ تسلط خیلی زیاد نیازه که تونم جز با تمرین و مرور کافی به دست نمیاد.. و منم نگفتم نخوندم یا وقت نمیکنم بخونم.. در حال حاضر هم با روزی 11...12 ساعت دارم جلو میرم... من دارم آینده رو نگاه میکنم.. که اگه قبول نشم اونوقت چه بلایی سر ما نظام قدیمی ها میاد.. کی دلش به حال ما سوخته آخه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moonshine


بحث فقط سر خوندن نیست... برای رشته های تاپ تسلط خیلی زیاد نیازه که تونم جز با تمرین و مرور کافی به دست نمیاد.. و منم نگفتم نخوندم یا وقت نمیکنم بخونم.. در حال حاضر هم با روزی 11...12 ساعت دارم جلو میرم... من دارم آینده رو نگاه میکنم.. که اگه قبول نشم اونوقت چه بلایی سر ما نظام قدیمی ها میاد.. کی دلش به حال ما سوخته آخه


حرف شما کاملا درسته کنکور 1400 هم باید دو نظامه باشه بهترین کار اینه که گروه تلگرامی تشکیل بدین و اعضا رو زیاد کنید و پر قدرت روی این هدف تمرکز کنید با همفکری دوستان دیگه و پیج های بزرگ*

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

شما حق دارین
منم تقریبن شرایطم مثل شماس چون من یه مدت از کنکور دور بودم (۶ سال) و البته ۹۹ اولین کنکورم میشه (البته اگه بتونم امسال دیپلممو بگیرم)
تنها تفاوت من و شما اینه که من ۹۹ نظام جدید کنکور میدم چون دیپلممو باید تطبیق بدم
البته امیدتونو از دست ندین و با قدرت واسه ۹۹ بخونید چون خیلی بعیده سال بعدش دو نظامه باشه
راجع به منابعم بهتون حق میدم چون فقط تهیه ی یک منبع برای هر درس در نظام جدید بالای دو میلیون هزینش میشه
اما شما تو همون نظام قدیم تلاشتونو بکنید 
منی که خیلی پرتم به شدت به خودم ایمان دارم و مطمئنم با این روندی که دارم ۹۹ دو رقمی میارم تازه من از تیر شروع کردم و شما از اوایل سال
موفق باشید و یقین داشته باشید که بهترینید

----------


## moonshine

> *
> 
> حرف شما کاملا درسته کنکور 1400 هم باید دو نظامه باشه بهترین کار اینه که گروه تلگرامی تشکیل بدین و اعضا رو زیاد کنید و پر قدرت روی این هدف تمرکز کنید با همفکری دوستان دیگه و پیج های بزرگ*


نمیدونم جواب بده اینکار یا نه  فقط نمیدونم چرا نظام جدیدا خیلی از این موضوع حرص میخورن.. شما که دارید نظام خودتونو میدید دیگه مشکلتون چیه

----------


## Insidee

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


خخخخخخ  چه خبره دیگه 99قبول میشین پروژه بلند مدت گرفتین مثل اینکه تا 1500

----------


## prosperity

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط moonshine


نمیدونم جواب بده اینکار یا نه [emoji22] فقط نمیدونم چرا نظام جدیدا خیلی از این موضوع حرص میخورن.. شما که دارید نظام خودتونو میدید دیگه مشکلتون چیه


وقتتو با کمپین حروم نکن. بشین بخون ایشالا قبولی همبن 99. شایدم 1400 تصویب شد کی میدونه؟*

----------


## MehranWilson

کاش فقط همین چند روز جلوتون رو نمیدید کاش بهمن و اسفند و تیر رو هم ببینید و بعدش بمونید پشت کنکور

----------


## Insidee

> کاش فقط همین چند روز جلوتون رو نمیدید کاش بهمن و اسفند و تیر رو هم ببینید و بعدش بمونید پشت کنکور


به داش مهران چه خبرا چه کردی با کنکور؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> خخخخخخ  چه خبره دیگه 99قبول میشین پروژه بلند مدت گرفتین مثل اینکه تا 1500


اینجاست که شاعر میگه امشب دل من هوس رطب کرده
اینا هم بعد نیم قرن تازه یادشوون افتاده کنکوری هست

----------


## Insidee

> اینجاست که شاعر میگه امشب دل من هوس رطب کرده
> اینا هم بعد نیم قرن تازه یادشوون افتاده کنکوری هست


اره واقعا کی حوصله برزخ پشت کنکور داره از قمار هم بدتره

----------


## MehranWilson

> به داش مهران چه خبرا چه کردی با کنکور؟


اسمت رو عوض کردی؟
کی بودی؟

----------


## Insidee

> اسمت رو عوض کردی؟
> کی بودی؟


نه همین اینساید بودم ....یادته گفتی تو یه ماه یه پیراپزشکی میارم میرم و...........

----------


## hisoka

> سلام
> همه میدونیم که با جدیت گفتن 1400 کنکور فقط بر اساس نظام جدید برگزار میشه ... و این یعنی ظلم خیلی زیاد به ما نظام قدیمی ها که داریم خودمونو برای 99 آماده میکنیم .. هرجور دلشون میخواد با سرنوشت مردم بازی میکنن
> جدیدا تصویب کردن که نظام قدیما هم میتونن 99 کنکور نظام جدید بدن .. ولی الان ؟ واقعا الان وقت گفتن این موضوعه ؟!!!!  الانی که 1 ماه و نیم از تابستون گذشته و خیلی ها مثل خود من از بهار با نظام قدیم شروع کردیم به خوندن و منابع نظام قدیم رو تهیه کردیم ... 1 سال تلاش کنیم و اگه قبول نشیم باز سال بعد باید اولا کلییییییی هزینه کنیم منابع جدید بخریم و همچنین کلی از جزوه هامونو باید بریزیم دور و از اول بشینیم خودمونو با نظام جدید وفق بدیم .. هرچقدر هم بگیم پایه و اساس مطالب یه چیز هست ولی بازم به هرحال تغییراتی داشته .. و این واقعا به ضرر بچه هایی هست که 99 میخوان نظام قدیم شرکت کنن .....
> 
> کیا با این حرف من موافقن و به نظرتون با اعتراض میشه 1400 رو هم با 2 نوع سوال متفاوت برگزار کرد ؟
> کیا شرایشون مثل منه


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  چشم به سازمان سنجش میگم بخاطر گل روی شما نظام قدیمو صد سال تمدید کنه خوبه ؟؟؟
بکشید بیرون باوااااا همون 99 هم لطف کردن ( البته اشتباه در اطلاعیشون قابل چشم پوشی نیس )

----------


## hisoka

ای وای منو بگو رفته بودم نظرات سایت کانونو میخوندم فک میکردم سیرکه  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): عجب تاپیک باحالی زدی دمت گرم  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## moonshine

> چشم به سازمان سنجش میگم بخاطر گل روی شما نظام قدیمو صد سال تمدید کنه خوبه ؟؟؟
> بکشید بیرون باوااااا همون 99 هم لطف کردن ( البته اشتباه در اطلاعیشون قابل چشم پوشی نیس )


تقصیر شما نیست.. سطح شعور و تربیتتون در همین حده که با این ادبیات بیاین اینجا تیکه بندازید.. مقصر پدر و مادرتن که اینطوری تربیتت کردن

----------


## Insidee

> تقصیر شما نیست.. سطح شعور و تربیتتون در همین حده که با این ادبیات بیاین اینجا تیکه بندازید.. مقصر پدر و مادرتن که اینطوری تربیتت کردن


یه چیزی همین الان بگم بهت دلسوزانه اگه قرار باشه بیان فروم و کل بندازین با همه دیگه وقتی برا درس خوندتون نمیمونه درضمن امسال هم واقعا کنکور سخت خواهد بود چون معدلم قطعی هست 
بخدا زمان زیادی تا کنکور نمونده چشم به هم بزنی کنکور برگزار شده حیفه یه دقیقه رو هم هدر نده طوری بخون که انگار سه ماه دیگه کنکور داری

----------


## hisoka

> تقصیر شما نیست.. سطح شعور و تربیتتون در همین حده که با این ادبیات بیاین اینجا تیکه بندازید.. مقصر پدر و مادرتن که اینطوری تربیتت کردن


 نظام قدیم 97 تموم شد
98 دفنش کردن
99 یه دوتا استخون میمونه ازش که تا 1400 تجزیه میشه میره  :Yahoo (76):  اشتباه خودتون رو تقصیر نظام اموزشی نندازید 
بله نظام اموزشی پررررررررررر از اشتباهه 
اما مشکل شما اشتباه اونا نیس  :Yahoo (76):  
( دوستانی که میاید میگید با فلانی و بهمانی بحث نکن الان وقتشه ظاهر بشید  :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## Insidee

> نظام قدیم 97 تموم شد
> 98 دفنش کردن
> 99 یه دوتا استخون میمونه ازش که تا 1400 تجزیه میشه میره  اشتباه خودتون رو تقصیر نظام اموزشی نندازید 
> بله نظام اموزشی پررررررررررر از اشتباهه 
> اما مشکل شما اشتباه اونا نیس  
> ( دوستانی که میاید میگید با فلانی و بهمانی بحث نکن الان وقتشه ظاهر بشید )


هیچی معلوم نیست قرار بود 99دیگه قدیم نباشه ولی هست

----------


## hisoka

> هیچی معلوم نیست قرار بود 99دیگه قدیم نباشه ولی هست


اما اینکه 99 نظام قدیم هم باشه خیلی منطقی به نظر میومد 
اینکه 99 دو نظامه است رو همون 97 اعلام کردن  :Yahoo (76):  و از الان با تاکید شدید دارن میگن 1400 تک نظامه اس 
برخی هم معتقدند 99 رو انتخابی کردن که برخی از قدیما برن سراغ جدید و  عملا طرفداران دو کنکوره شدن کم بشن و خبری از دو نظام در 1400 نیس

----------


## Insidee

> اما اینکه 99 نظام قدیم هم باشه خیلی منطقی به نظر میومد 
> اینکه 99 دو نظامه است رو همون 97 اعلام کردن  و از الان با تاکید شدید دارن میگن 1400 تک نظامه اس 
> برخی هم معتقدند 99 رو انتخابی کردن که برخی از قدیما برن سراغ جدید و  عملا طرفداران دو کنکوره شدن کم بشن و خبری از دو نظام در 1400 نیس


چه بهتر اتفاقا نظام جدید خیلی از نظام قدیم بهتر هست ریاضیش نصف نظام قدیم مبحث نداره که ............

----------


## Ashkan.Amiri

صد درصد ضرر واقعیو استارتر داره میخوره
اومدید میگید موافقید دو نظامه بشه 1400 همه میگن نه شما تک تک و نقل میگیری پرخاش میکنی بهشون 
الان اگه بهت بگم برو از الان بخون میخوای یه بحثم برا من باز کنی  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Insidee

> صد درصد ضرر واقعیو استارتر داره میخوره
> اومدید میگید موافقید دو نظامه بشه 1400 همه میگن نه شما تک تک و نقل میگیری پرخاش میکنی بهشون 
> الان اگه بهت بگم برو از الان بخون میخوای یه بحثم برا من باز کنی


باور کن هر کی رو دیدم تو این فروم زیاد مشغوله یا تاپیک میزنه و .....اخرش هیچی قبول نمیشه ...........

----------


## moamirian1

تا 1400 با کنکور نظام قدیم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sina_u

نتیجه امسال بیاد  مشخص میشه وضع نظام قدیم به چه شکلی هست.
وجود نظام قدیم  به صرفه هست یا نه.

----------


## konkoor98

> کی گفته من از 97 دارم کنکور میدم؟!!! من 99 اولین سالیه که نظتم قدیم دارم کنکور میدم.. شما قبل از جواب دادن لطفا با دقت متن رو بخون


در هر صورت وقتی نظام قدیمی یعنی قبل از ۹۷ بودی پس پشت کنکوریت ۱ سال نمیشه چه خونده باشی چه نخونده باشی

----------


## hisoka

> چه بهتر اتفاقا نظام جدید خیلی از نظام قدیم بهتر هست ریاضیش نصف نظام قدیم مبحث نداره که ............


بحث سر این نیست که کدوم بهتره ( و اینکه جملتون چقد درسته ) بحث سر اینه که 1400 تک نظامه اس و کسی که از الان خودشو تو 99 بازنده بدونه تا تهش یه بازنده میمونه




> تا 1400 با کنکور نظام قدیم


نه بااااو فقط 1400 ؟ 
تا 1500 با نظام قدیم 




> در هر صورت وقتی نظام قدیمی یعنی قبل از ۹۷ بودی پس پشت کنکوریت ۱ سال نمیشه چه خونده باشی چه نخونده باشی


 :Yahoo (76): ایشون لپ کلامشون اینه که من در انتخاب رشته قبلیم اشتباه کردم چند سال از عمرمو هدر دادم حالا که میخوام بخونم باید از مطالب چندین سال پیش که تصویب شده ازمون گرفته نمیشه ازمون بگیرن و گرنه ظلمی اشکار در حق نظام قدیم شده هر کی هم مخالفه .................هست :Yahoo (20):

----------


## irani7878

*بابا سنجش به کدوم سازتون برقصه اخه ؟!*  :Yahoo (21): *
فعلا دمشون گرم 99 رو دو نظامه کردن و فکر کنم کافی هم باشه اگه تاثیر معدل مثبت هم چاشنیش بشه تمومه*  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Wild Rose

تاپیک بسته میشه  :Yahoo (21):

----------

